# Black Friday - location TBD



## gmcunni (Nov 19, 2009)

Not looking good for me to ski my home mountain next Friday. Taking Jake somewhere, probably killington or okemo.  Want to keep to approx 3 hours from CT.  Anyone got plans yet?


----------



## Madroch (Nov 19, 2009)

In laws in town, so getting out will be tough.  We shall see... limited options close to home narrow the chances significantly...


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 19, 2009)

I am planning on skiing, just have to see next week who is open.


----------



## billski (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm going hiking.    This just isn't worth paying money for.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Nov 19, 2009)

billski said:


> I'm going hiking.    This just isn't worth paying money for.



I just snagged some sweet new golf clubs (Cobra Pro CB's) so I am leaning towards and pretty excited about golf vs my WA WROD tradition last several years in a row.

If it's 35 or above I'll be on the links me thinks.

Dubious at this point WA can ever git r done.....


----------



## bvibert (Nov 20, 2009)

Carrie and I would like to get out somewhere on black friday.  I have no idea where though, or if it'll happen.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 20, 2009)

I'll be in VT but might have to go out for a mtb ride in place of making turns.


----------



## billski (Nov 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Carrie and I would like to get out somewhere on black friday.  I have no idea where though, or if it'll happen.


  Find a flight to SLC.


----------



## severine (Nov 20, 2009)

billski said:


> Find a flight to SLC.


You paying?


----------



## billski (Nov 20, 2009)

severine said:


> You paying?



details!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 20, 2009)

Hoping to hit the Loaf. Weather and prices may change those plans. Not sure if I want to pay the full deal for a couple trails at best, but if it's dumping ...


----------



## 2knees (Nov 20, 2009)

is xanadu open?

cause that might be your best bet.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 20, 2009)

2knees said:


> is xanadu open?
> 
> cause that might be your best bet.



I was thinking some grass skiing somewhere close.


----------



## severine (Nov 20, 2009)

ishovelsnow's backyard. Hockey slush jibbing.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 20, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I was thinking some grass skiing somewhere close.



jeff, you down for the 5 day northern vermont party bus trip???

we should rent a farkin winnebago and live like shit house kings.


----------

